# Change "real name"



## amandus57 (Jul 17, 2014)

Under installation you have to set user name and real name, where can I change the real name? In what file? 

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2014)

amandus57 said:
			
		

> Under installation you have to set user name and real name, where can I change the real name? In what file?


Use chsh(1).


----------



## obsigna (Jul 17, 2014)

amandus57 said:
			
		

> Under installation you have to set user name and real name, where can I change the real name? In what file?



For managing system users and groups, you may use the utility pw(8).

In order to change the real name of for example the user amadeus, you would submit the following command:
`pw usermod amadeus -c "Amadeus Mozart"`


----------



## amandus57 (Jul 18, 2014)

pw usermod amadeus -c "Amadeus Mozart" Worked just fine.

Thank you


----------

